# I'm a Newbie



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi yooperbug. I have a friend from Michigan but I'm not sure where abouts.
Sometimes just being around horses is absolutely the best. They talk to you a lot more if you don't always interact to ride, I find.

It will be awsome if you can ride after your surgery. I take it that gastric bypass is classed as elective surgery? How long is the waiting list?


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Where in the U.P. are you from? I'm a fellow Yooper! However, I am currently living in North Carolina. My husband (Yooper as well) is in the Marine Corps.

I'm from Michigamme! And I see your from near Ishpeming. I went to Westwood HS. There is a HIGHLY likely chance that I know you!


----------



## yooperbug (Jun 12, 2009)

I live just past West Ishpeming.

(Amanda)


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Hey there and welcome - Im semi new here - well I joined a while back then never came on LOL

fingers crossed you have your surgery soon - I bet you cant wait to get inthe saddle!!!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there,
Welcome!
I am new to the board as well. Good luck with your surgery! I have had my fair share of differnet types of surgeries so i hope this will all go wonderfully for you.

Right now my horse has some problems and he is not ready to have a rider on his back. I also had a neck surgery last September and have not been cleared to ride yet.

I too have been around horses all my life and done lots of training of other peoples horses and riding for them in 3 day, but it has been a while for me to be with my own horse...
Always good to go slow...
Good luck and welcome!
Half


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey! I know I'm late but I wanted to say hi because I'm from the UP as well!! Woo Hoo  Yoopers! I'm from the Western end though...


----------



## yooperbug (Jun 12, 2009)

Better late than never right? I'm in Marquette County.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ahh very cool! I'm from Ontonagon County.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum, i am welcoming people today sence i haven`t been on in a while i hope to be talking to you soon


----------

